

Authors at Google: Robert Reich - david927
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIxXZa5Fwzc

======
david927
His closing quote:

 _My argument to the richest members of society is, "You will do better with a
smaller share of a rapidly growing economy in which people feel comfortable,
they're not angry, they won't resort [to] and support demogogues then you will
having a larger share of an economy that's almost dead in the water and a
politics that's getting steadily angrier and meaner."_

